# Okeah



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A Q&D of my newest 3133, which arrived last night. I've wanted one of these ever since I was a lad of 45... and seeing Mac's every so often didn't help me to forget!

I have many old 3133s, in various states and of varying ages, mostly old, mostly rough. This is a revelation, being (as) NEW!

The quality of the case is remarkable; I've always liked the dial design, and the P3133 movement keeps remarkable time, at least by my standards.










I have it on a 'tyre tread' textured lined rubber strap at present, but I think it needs a bright blue leather to show it off.

Loving it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good one Chris, the best looking 3133 powered watch IMO B)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

a very nice picture of a nice watch i like it

bowie


----------

